

HOWTO: online riot against MasterCard - oppayback
http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1291809665506.png

======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > 404 - Not Found
    

Submitted by a completely new account.

Flagged.

~~~
oppayback
_404 - Not Found_

Not for me.

------
instakill
Is this link SFW?

~~~
oppayback
Yes.

